# Red eyed carp



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

I once caught 2 carp within 15 minutes of each other in an apartment pond that had these red eyes. I caught the boogers on chicken liver while catfish'n, this was about 5 years ago and I use to fish this place all the time for cats and carp but those two are only I've ever seen. 

Now the year before last my buddy at the river told me how he caught a 44" carp on a mulberry under a float. He described those red eyes to me and said it looked like a devil carp. 

Anyone know what the h*ll I'm talking about? Any insight to this allusive devil carp?


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone?

To further describe this fish they were a dull grayish color with a sucker like mouth on bottom of its head. The ones I caught were both in the 2# range but, I guess my buddy got a real monster.


----------



## RNeiswander (Jul 6, 2008)

Your buddies might have been a grass carp? I've never seen any carp with red eyes, googled it and couldn't find any. Might have been some other kind of sucker.


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

I didn't see the fish my buddie caught so I cant say. I do know he made note of the red eyes.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

44" would be extremely rare for a common carp. Most likely it was a grass carp/white amur. If the fish had a sucker-type mouth and was gray in color, my best guess is that it it might be a smallmouth buffalo. I really can't speak to the red eyes.


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Yea, ive asked this question with a few fish savvy folks I know and everyone seems stumped. I can assure you these were not smallmouth buffalo. Its amazing google is stumped as well, since ive started this thread ive scoured the internet for an answer with no luck. The closest thing I have seen is a fish called a tench, thats a european carp-like fish with red eyes although the green color doesn't match and the tenches scales are too small.

Ask around, its out their.


----------

